# Stickmen



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Where did you buy yours and were they worth it (quality, durability, lifespan, etc.)?

Looked at Evan's MARKSmen, wondering what else is out there.

Aaron


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Butch Green's....$55 a piece but I've had mine for 3 years now with no problems and they are used almost every day.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ricky Elston said:


> Butch Green's....$55 a piece but I've had mine for 3 years now with no problems and they are used almost every day.


Why are his a diamond shape when their suppose to immitate a "gunner" you don't have (i.e. real people).

Aaron


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Otter22 said:


> Why are his a diamond shape when their suppose to immitate a "gunner" you don't have (i.e. real people).
> 
> Aaron


Ditto Butch's diamonds!

Don't let he "people" shape steer you.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Tyvek painter suit & green plastic garden stake with coat hanger. ~$7.50 at the lumber Co.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I quit using my homemade ones, and use Butch Green's stick men as they are so convenient.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

What makes Butch Greens so convienent, and worth it?

How do you set them up, durabilty, etc?


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

1/2" or 3/4" pvc..... costs a few bucks per length made 3 stick men....I'll posts some pics


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Made 5 out of PVC with TYVEK covers. lasted 3 years so far, work great, light, and cost less than $55.00 for all 5 of them. With the $275.00 I've saved, I put it towards another winger


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Otter22 said:


> What makes Butch Greens so convienent, and worth it?
> 
> How do you set them up, durabilty, etc?



Because they roll up into one piece and are easy to store. I've made my own in the past and call me lazy but I got tired of digging out Tyvex and "dressing" stickmen. You unroll them, stick 'em in the ground and move on. With the amount of money spent on dogs, the couple hundred bucks spent on them didn't make a difference to me....

I have five and they store out the way even with a 3 hole Deerskin in my truck.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

"Ditto Butch's diamonds!

Don't let he "people" shape steer you."


The reason for the stickmen is so the dog can learn concepts and have something to aid his marking. Butch's do the trick and the poles can also be used as blind poles. 
__________________
________
trichomes pictures


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Could one of you folks pls provide a website/point of contact on Butch Green's stickmen?

Thanks - Thought I'd order a few!

Labmanlee


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Don't think he has one. Pm me if you need his ph #


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a tight double we did using Butch's stickmen on the short gun and David standing at the long gun. Our goal was to make the dogs go past the tempting short station to a slightly longer retired gun. Both dogs fell for the short station. Those stickmen are bright and very attractive!

This picture shows how the setup looks when David is facing the line and I'm setting up Bullet to run....










This one shows what it looks like when he is throwing, pretty tough not to want to look back short.









Butch's stickmen roll up nicely, don't take up much room, are light weight, the "men" can be washed if they get dirty.....I love them, have 6 of them now!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I love them, have 6 of them now


Oh damn, I feel some real stickman envy. 




I only have 3


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 16, 2006)

I got hold of some metal sign posts made of angle iron and slid PVC over them. Made a T on top using PVC that comes of for storage. I slide on old white jackets/t-shirts/dress shirts. Works great, and I can take off the clothes and wash them if they get dirty.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Howard N said:


> Oh damn, I feel some real stickman envy.


You haven't seen my stick woman! (I was teasing a fellow judge and got a judging gift of one of my tyvek suit stick men with a black bra! Talk about contrast.)

I nearly caused a car accident with her, so now she's topless. Two young ladies were rounding the bend in the gravel road next to my field, saw her waving in the breeze and nearly went off the road...


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Keith Stroyan said:


> You haven't seen my stick woman! (I was teasing a fellow judge and got a judging gift of one of my tyvek suit stick men with a black bra! Talk about contrast.)
> 
> I nearly caused a car accident with her, so now she's topless. Two young ladies were rounding the bend in the gravel road next to my field, saw her waving in the breeze and nearly went off the road...


Gawd only knows what would have happened if I tried that in Mississippi....


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Keith Stroyan said:


> You haven't seen my stick woman! (I was teasing a fellow judge and got a judging gift of one of my tyvek suit stick men with a black bra! Talk about contrast.)
> 
> I nearly caused a car accident with her, so now she's topless. Two young ladies were rounding the bend in the gravel road next to my field, saw her waving in the breeze and nearly went off the road...


that gives new meaning to ......never mind, this is a family forum.

Begging for pics regards,
dave


----------

